# Day of the Dead



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

go to google type in Día de los Muertos and click on image there are so many good ideas you should find something .. Good Luck


----------



## XandonX (Sep 16, 2005)

a friend of mine did this last year. Do any type of Dia De Los Muertos face makeup and wear a wedding dress. Done.


----------



## verruckt (Sep 19, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3209/2996840395_db8e8b3008_z.jpg is a pretty epic day of the dead costume if ur wanting ideas. That one may be more extensive than u wanna go


----------

